# Can someone please help me?



## Shor (Apr 9, 2012)

Can someone please help me? I followed instructions I got from this friend of a friend of mine that bought it off ebay. He said he knew a guy one time that got it from a guy he worked with and he said it worked. I took a whole bunch of circuit boards; some cpu’s and scrap jewelry along with some catalytic converters and a half a hot dog. The half a hot dog fell in when we had a bbq last weekend. Don’t ask how please. All this was put into a 5 gal bucket with a scrubber I made from plans on ebay with a chlorox jug and some duck tape. To this I added the storm precipitate and some muriatic acid with the Clorox bleach and copper bar for a catalyst, boy did it start to boil something bad. Later own I found a couple of dead birds in my back yard and I noticed their was this squirrel in my front yard that seemed to really be fond of playing in my bird bath something fierce. I couldn’t swear to it and I’m not sure of it, but I think I head him mumble something about my momma. I thought that was kind of un-neighborly of him considering it was my birdbath and all. Anywho, Now that it settled down I added the T-9 precipitant I got from the ad in the back of the booklet that came from that dude who was a friend of that guy who knew the first guy. Yeah him! After the T-9 was added I said the majic words just like it was written in the back of that book that came with the kit. When that didn’t work I tried to smelt it with Megan Roses’s ore smelting kit for high gold and platinum content metals. I’m sure that their has to be at least a few ounces ( The book said so) ( Their was super heavy old gold plating on these from NASA, most were solid) in there so I added double what the instructions in that book said to get it all out. After melting with the ore flux In an steel crucible i had a big green blob that had green, blue, black, white, and some kind of pink I think may have been from the ketchup on the hot dog. I don’t understand where I went wrong? I followed the instructions to a tee. I need to have this ready tomorrow as I have quit my job and have plans on doing this full time now. I need a step by step guide, especially if you have one I can order from ebay. I earn ebay bucks every time I make a purchase and every penny counts. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 9, 2012)

Uhhhh-----is there a chance you mixed up Easter with April Fools Day?

Harold


----------



## bigdyo90 (Apr 9, 2012)

Harold_V said:


> Uhhhh-----is there a chance you mixed up Easter with April Fools Day?
> 
> Harold




for real


----------



## joem (Apr 9, 2012)

I would just ban him based on his user name alone. The rest seems ok though, I've actually done this but with a thong.


----------



## Oz (Apr 9, 2012)

Well I know one forum member that has a proclivity for Shor bashing, and I think I have seen that cat before. LOL


----------



## ericrm (Apr 9, 2012)

that was hilarious
you just made my day


----------



## wrecker45 (Apr 9, 2012)

Shor what you did wrong was . you bbqed the hot dog. you have to boil it. hope this helps. :mrgreen: ...Jim.


----------



## Geo (Apr 9, 2012)

i like grilled dogs.


----------



## joem (Apr 9, 2012)

wrecker45 said:


> Shor what you did wrong was . you bbqed the hot dog. you have to boil it. hope this helps. :mrgreen: ...Jim.



Ericm, How can you describe the wonderful taste of a steamed Quebec 'otdog all dress


----------



## ericrm (Apr 9, 2012)

it is as much delicious and wonderfull on the tong, that it is for the heart to see your gold come back from the mess Shor describe :mrgreen:


----------



## publius (Apr 10, 2012)

Shore: you made water (hanamizu) come out of my nose. (note to self: don't read this forum at work!, co-workers think you are strange when you laugh like that!)


----------



## dtectr (Apr 10, 2012)

I actually think I pee'd a little. and hurt myself, some, too.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 10, 2012)

Very witty post, Ralph. You got all your "favorites" involved. No Amalgamite?


----------



## glondor (Apr 10, 2012)

Did you add 3.5 volts at 200 amps to the copper bar anode? That WILL fix your trouble for sure.


----------



## Geo (Apr 10, 2012)

or was it 320.0 volts at 2 amps? it would really be over then. :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Westerngs (Apr 10, 2012)

Hilarious!!! My wife asked why I was rolling around on the floor.

Actually, you had me going there at first and I was already thinking of a response.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 11, 2012)

Aflac, is that you !?


----------



## Noxx (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Palladium (Apr 11, 2012)

You remembered the easy button didn't you Noxx? lol


----------



## TXWolfie (Apr 12, 2012)

He should of used the hotdog for the anode instead of the copper bar


----------

